# Fake online visa application!!!!!!!



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

Yesterday, I attempted to log in to my saved visa application and it could not verify my details....although I had just logged in the day before from the same details.

I assumed it was because my application had been saved for too long, or it was because of some other technical problem that I know nothing about.

I then started a new application. On step seven of the new application, my Safari browser then told me that it could not verify the authenticity of the site to which the application form was connected. Moments later, it crashed, and I nearly broke my computer out of anger because it meant that I had to start the application for a 3rd time.

I spent all afternoon completing the application again! When I got to the end of the application, I realised that the previous one that had crashed, although looking exactly the same as the successive one, contained questions that were not present in the successive one. 

These questions were regarding my family home address in the Uk, the names and ages of the people in the house also. The fact that these questions were present in one application and not the other, and that my browser could not verify the security of the site leads me to suspect that the application is was submitting was fake.

Has anybody heard of such a thing?????


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> Yesterday, I attempted to log in to my saved visa application and it could not verify my details....although I had just logged in the day before from the same details.
> 
> I assumed it was because my application had been saved for too long, or it was because of some other technical problem that I know nothing about.
> 
> ...


Were you on the Visa4UK site filling out the application? If you were using the WorldBridge site it will have redirected your browser to the Visa4UK site to actually begin the application. 

Safari does the same thing to me sometimes on sites I know darn well are genuine. Meh, Safari has its own opinions. I've seriously considered causing it GBH, lol, when it crashes on me!

Have you done the latest updates? Those were available just last week, and for once were not just iTunes updates, lol!


----------



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

i was redirected by the original site....but it is not the safari notification that worries me as much as it is the non-existant questions?????


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> i was redirected by the original site....but it is not the safari notification that worries me as much as it is the non-existant questions?????


I'll have to dig out my print-out of my application, but I do seem to recall questions on it about how many people would be living in the house, and ages as well. It's part of the way they determine adequate housing arrangements, but don't trust my memory!

Did you download the application available on the UKBA site? I did, so that I could compare the online one to the pdf:

UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK

Look on the right hand side of the page for the available downloads, you should see the form, and a guidance booklet link also. 

Downloading and checking the application form would be the quickest way for you to determine if you have been using an authorised online version.

Scary stuff, I know. When I was redirected to the Visa4UK site, lol, I thought it was browser hijack too, and I only went back when I was sure it was a genuine site. I'm laughing at my concerns now, but at the time I think it was a very legitimate concern, and certainly things haven't got any less worrisome re online security!

Smart to be concerned, smart and wise!


----------



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

thx american.....we gotta cover our a$$es.

In order to confirm that I have been doin the right application, I went and started the application from the beginning just to check.

The reason now I think I was asked different questions was because I started the application under the pre-tense "settlement". My wife started the application under the pre-tense "other>EEA/Swiss family member". Now I am confused as to which is the correct app.

Do we apply under settlement or eea family member????


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> thx american.....we gotta cover our a$$es.
> 
> In order to confirm that I have been doin the right application, I went and started the application from the beginning just to check.
> 
> ...


The correct visa to apply for depends on your particulars. I'm a US citizen married to a UK citizen who was bred, born, raised, and lives here in Scotland, so I applied for the visa for settlement as a married person to a settled UK person.

But if your wife is from one of the European countries with treaty rights to be here in the UK, and you are NOT a citizen of a non-EEA country, you might be eligible to apply under EEA visa. I think if you are the UK citizen and she is the EEA country citizen there isn't even a need for a visa-but I'm not really clear on that part because it doesn't apply to me, so I never really looked that bit up in any detail.

I will say the visa process is one of the most confusing and nerve racking processes I have ever been through in my life, including raising two children to adulthood :lol:

State your particulars on this thread and I am 99.9% positive one of the mods will be along to clear it up


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

dds-dave said:


> thx american.....we gotta cover our a$$es.
> 
> In order to confirm that I have been doin the right application, I went and started the application from the beginning just to check.
> 
> ...


We've gone through this before in your earlier thread. As you aren't in Latvia in an economic capacity but as a student, you cannot bring your US wife under the Surinder Singh judgment of EU rules. So spouse settlement visa is the only way.


----------

